# Best bass flys?



## tight_on_trout (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm 13 years old and have been fly fishing golf course ponds since I was 11 for bass. Over the years I have found my favorite flys for bass are wooly buggers made up of colors orange, green, and black. Also, deer hair streamers work great. I would like to buy new flys but I don't want to spend the money on a bad fly that doesn't work. Help me out guys!! Comment wich fly is your favorite!!!!


----------



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

Poppers and closures have been my ticket...in the summer those bass come to the surface more frequently to feed. Not mention catchin em on top is always awesome!


----------



## tight_on_trout (Feb 17, 2014)

SaltMan said:


> Poppers and closures have been my ticket...in the summer those bass come to the surface more frequently to feed. Not mention catchin em on top is always awesome!


I'll make sure to pick some up. Thanks man!!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I am by no means an expert, but I have caught a couple on poppers. Probably not as good as the ones you are using, but like SaltMan said, really fun when they hit the on top.


----------

